# How you can support TLF...



## Ware

I am sometimes asked by TLF members how they can help support this site. I have set up a few options for supporting TLF - all of which can be found in the black navigation bar near the top of each page on a desktop/laptop:








Or in the Quick Links menu on mobile devices:








*Support TLF When You Shop:*

The great thing about this approach is that you pay nothing extra for the products you buy, but TLF earns a small commission from qualifying purchases when you use the links. So if you are going to purchase a product anyway, this is a great way to support TLF at the same time without any additional out-of-pocket expense.

*Donate Directly to Support TLF:*

Alternatively, you may donate directly to the operating expenses of TLF via PayPal. The minimum donation amount is $1 and you do not need a PayPal account to donate. You can use a credit or debit card without an account, or you can log in and use any funding source you have set up with PayPal. With a PayPal account there is also an option to set up a recurring monthly contribution - which can be cancelled at any time in your PayPal account settings.

*Members who have donated $25 or more during the last 12 months or set up an equivalent recurring monthly contribution will:*


be recognized with a *blue name* and a "TLF Supporter" rank
receive double the PM storage space
browse TLF ad free

These donations (as little as $2.09/month) help maintain this incredible resource, so I feel that it is important to recognize these members. To help me facilitate this process, please include your TLF username in the notes section when making a PayPal donation.

I appreciate your consideration, and more importantly I thank you all for helping make TLF the friendliest and most comprehensive source for DIY lawn care information on the internet. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

The shopping links are a great win-win.


----------



## pennstater2005

Awesome! I have my Amazon favorite link switched to the one here that is linked with TLF. That way I don't have to remember to come here every time I make a purchase. I just click the Amazon tab and off I go. Easy way to help to support the site and keep it ad free. Made my first purchase, coffee, using the link.


----------



## TulsaFan

I just paid for my first annual subscription. No telling how much time and money this site has saved me! :thumbup:


----------



## bgillroy

Awesome! I'll be sure to click through, I've got a domyown.com order coming up.


----------



## SGrabs33

Great way to support the group!

Is there any way to set up my amazon app to always use the affiliate link somehow?


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> The shopping links are a great win-win.


Agree. :thumbsup:



pennstater2005 said:


> Awesome! I have my Amazon favorite link switched to the one here that is linked with TLF. That way I don't have to remember to come here every time I make a purchase. I just click the Amazon tab and off I go. Easy way to help to support the site and keep it ad free. Made my first purchase, coffee, using the link.


Great idea, and much appreciated. Keeping the site ad-free has definitely been a priority, and this will be an unobtrusive way to allow members/visitors to help support TLF - it is modeled after the approach they've taken over at Bogleheads. :thumbup:



TulsaFan said:


> I just paid for my first annual subscription. No telling how much time and money this site has saved me! :thumbup:


Thank you. Like Bogleheads, TLF will never require an annual subscription, but the PayPal option will allow those who would like to contribute an avenue to do so. :thumbsup:



bgillroy said:


> Awesome! I'll be sure to click through, I've got a domyown.com order coming up.


Thank you. It is a great way to support TLF just by purchasing products you were planning on buying anyway. :thumbsup:



SGrabs33 said:


> Great way to support the group!
> 
> Is there any way to set up my amazon app to always use the affiliate link somehow?


I do not think this is possible. A workaround would be to add something to your cart in the app, then use the TLF Amazon link to check out in a browser (on desktop or mobile). This is a trick utilized by Amazon Smile users. Another option would be to add the TLF Amazon link to the home screen on the mobile device and use Amazon's mobile site as an "app". This is good trick for quickly accessing TLF too. :thumbup:

Speaking of Amazon Smile, if you have installed the _Smile Always_ extension in Chrome, the _Smilematic_ extension in Safari, or the _Amazon SMILE!_ extension in Firefox, you will still be directed to your Amazon Smile page when using the TLF Amazon link. It will probably work with similar extensions/other browsers, but these are the ones I have confirmed.


----------



## SGrabs33

Sorry for all the Qs.

When I click the link it auto opens my app. Is that still going to benefit TLF?


----------



## Killsocket

This is a very nice subtle way to support this site. I will gladly use these links for future purchases.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Sorry for all the Qs.
> 
> When I click the link it auto opens my app. Is that still going to benefit TLF?


No worries.

To be honest, I'm really not sure. My guess is no because I have seen that complaint among Amazon Smile users, but I will try to find a more definitive answer.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the Qs.
> 
> When I click the link it auto opens my app. Is that still going to benefit TLF?
> 
> 
> 
> No worries.
> 
> To be honest, I'm really not sure. My guess is no because I have seen that complaint among Amazon Smile users, but I will try to find a more definitive answer.
Click to expand...

Ok. It looks like I can hold my finger on the link and choose to open it in Safari rather than via the app :thumbup:


----------



## Killbuzz

Do you know what kind of Amazon items qualify?

Edit: I see you are looking into it.


----------



## Ware

Killbuzz said:


> Do you know what kind of Amazon items qualify?
> 
> Edit: I see you are looking into it.


Any Amazon purchase may qualify (not just lawn stuff). The definition of a qualifying purchase is very complex, but basically if someone clicks a TLF Amazon link and completes a purchase TLF can get credit. :thumbsup:

As an update to @SGrabs33's questions above - it looks like it will work if you click a TLF Amazon link and complete a purchase through the Amazon app, but it is not possible to make the Amazon app always use the TLF affiliate link. You would need to either visit TLF first and click through to Amazon, or do what @pennstater2005 suggested above...



pennstater2005 said:


> Awesome! I have my Amazon favorite link switched to the one here that is linked with TLF. That way I don't have to remember to come here every time I make a purchase. I just click the Amazon tab and off I go. Easy way to help to support the site and keep it ad free. Made my first purchase, coffee, using the link.


----------



## g-man

In other words, bookmark this:

https://smile.amazon.com/?tag=lawnforum-20


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> In other words, bookmark this:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/?tag=lawnforum-20


Exactly. Similarly, you could bookmark this link for DoMyOwn.


----------



## Green

What about when we buy a shirt or hat? Does anything go toward the site from the purchase price as well?


----------



## Ware

Green said:


> What about when we buy a shirt or hat? Does anything go toward the site from the purchase price as well?


Good question. The TLF Logo Merchandise is priced with minimal markup. I offer it because it's cool stuff and helps build the sense of community here, but honestly by the time I order a batch of something (and hope that it sells), pay for shipping supplies, manually process/package the orders here in my house, and drive them to the post office one or two at a time, it doesn't generate any revenue for the site.

Inventory turnover is pretty low (due to the minimum order quantities on most of that stuff), and while a positive cash flow _might_ be realized once I sell a whole batch of of something, by then it's usually time to re-order and start the process all over. The goal there is just to offer folks some nice stuff at a reasonable price to help express their love for lawn care and what we've got going on here at TLF. :thumbsup:


----------



## RayTL

Thanks for sharing @Ware !


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I just ordered a reel roller. The Lawn Forum was on their list of "how did you hear about us". Any chance of you getting a referral bonus for those?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

The amazon and do your own links are no brainers. I'll use from now on. Out of curiosity if I spent 100 bucks on amazon how much would the site get back?


----------



## Ware

Ecks from Tex said:


> The amazon and do your own links are no brainers. I'll use from now on. Out of curiosity if I spent 100 bucks on amazon how much would the site get back?


I hate to dodge this, but per Amazon's operating agreement I'm not permitted to communicate publicly about the agreement; however, you may be able to find that sort of information elsewhere on the web.



Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I just ordered a reel roller. The Lawn Forum was on their list of "how did you hear about us". Any chance of you getting a referral bonus for those?


Nah, we're just glad to have @Reelrollers as a member here. :thumbup:


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ware said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amazon and do your own links are no brainers. I'll use from now on. Out of curiosity if I spent 100 bucks on amazon how much would the site get back?
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to dodge this, but per Amazon's operating agreement I'm not permitted to communicate publicly about the agreement; however, you may be able to find that sort of information elsewhere on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a reel roller. The Lawn Forum was on their list of "how did you hear about us". Any chance of you getting a referral bonus for those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, we're just glad to have @Reelrollers as a member here. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Do what you do and comply with the rules. Y'all forget I'm a lawyer so I know how it goes when you don't follow guidelines :lol:


----------



## Jimefam

Not very tech savvy. If i use the domyown link to buy stuff is there an option to pick it up locally? They are about 20 mins away so the few things i have bought from them i just drive over and get it. Would definitely like to use both it and the amazon links.


----------



## g-man

Doubt it. Don't worry about the link. Just go and buy like you normally do.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Doubt it. Don't worry about the link. Just go and buy like you normally do.


+1, unless you usually complete the actual order process online - then it would be the same (you would just click through the TLF link when you shop). :thumbsup:


----------



## Chicken Man

I ordered my Celsius and Certainty from the Amazon link.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Ware

Chicken Man said:


> I ordered my Celsius and Certainty from the Amazon link.
> Hope it helps!


Thanks!


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

You should see MSM and Dismiss in the Do My Own log from me. Let me know if I didn't do it correctly.


----------



## Ware

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> You should see MSM and Dismiss in the Do My Own log from me. Let me know if I didn't do it correctly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cjames1603

Just saw this thread we are amazon junkies. We will certainly do our part in this house.


----------



## pennstater2005

Cjames1603 said:


> Just saw this thread we are amazon junkies. We will certainly do our part in this house.


Thanks!!


----------



## Cjames1603

When t shirts are available ware........


----------



## Ware

Cjames1603 said:


> When t shirts are available ware........


MQ has a teespring campaign going here.


----------



## friscolawner

the links are not appearing on my browser ...can be seen paypal, etc..


----------



## Ware

friscolawner said:


> the links are not appearing on my browser ...can be seen paypal, etc..


On mobile they are in the drop down - tap the 3 horizontal green bars near the top left of the page. Does that work?


----------



## friscolawner

Yes, it is. Thanks


----------



## SGrabs33

Going to bump this becasue I forgot to use the link for my Christmas Amazon purchases  hopefully someone sees the bump and remembers to use the link!


----------



## Ware

You can now help support TLF by purchasing an Eley Hose Reel.

If you don't own an Eley, you're missing out. We love them so much we've bought a couple to give away in past TLF prize drawings. Be sure and check out the Eley review thread here.


----------



## dfw_pilot

:thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Good to know. I plan on buying one this spring for the giant 100' rubber hose I have. I've just been putting it in the gorilla cart.


----------



## Cjames1603

Got my stuff from @Ware I'm
Not saying he puts free swag in the shipment...... but he puts free swag in the shipment. Thanks man. I'll be ordering more soon I'm sure. That magnet was perfect for the tool box.


----------



## touchofgrass

Representing!! Haha


----------



## Ware

touchofgrass said:


> Representing!! Haha


Holy smokes! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Sbcgenii

I just saw the amazon link and was wondering what it was for. :? Next time.


----------



## Hawgwild69

Fungus has hit me hard so I ordered off of your DoMyOwn link today.


----------



## Ware

Hawgwild69 said:


> Fungus has hit me hard so I ordered off of your DoMyOwn link today.


Thank you! I am having some trouble with Dollar Spot here.


----------



## Hawgwild69

Ware said:


> Hawgwild69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fungus has hit me hard so I ordered off of your DoMyOwn link today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am having some trouble with Dollar Spot here.
Click to expand...

We've had 30.96" in Rogers so far this year. How bout down your way?


----------



## kb02gt

Didn't even know about this. Will make sure to use these links anytime i can. Love this site, and the people on here have been nothing short of awesome. Hoping for many more years of continued success for this forum.


----------



## Ware

kb02gt said:


> Didn't even know about this. Will make sure to use these links anytime i can. Love this site, and the people on here have been nothing short of awesome. Hoping for many more years of continued success for this forum.


Thanks!


----------

